# 1997 Nissan Trouble Codes



## Rebel13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello all! I'm new here, but not new to autos. My neighbor has a 1997 Nissan XE 2wd 4 cylinder. I'm looking to help him out. The first thing I need to do is read the troubleshooting codes it is setting off. Anyone know how to retreave them?


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

*Hope this helps*

Under the passenger seat how you get the check engine light to give you the codes. You have to remove the passenger seat to get to it. Not hard 4 bolts. On the ECU box there is a slot for a screwdriver facing the center console. When you turn the key (but dont start the engine) then turn the screwdriver
You check engine will flash the check engine light all you have to do is look up the code in the following-
(Look at the directions listed here in the 1997 Shop Manual)
PhatG20 - 1997 Nissan D21 Truck

Thank the guys who have been helping me in my link-
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/146348-1997-nissan-4x4-repair-log-timing.html

SOBS
PS- The Timing chain on the 1997 4x4 is a nightmare!!!!!


----------



## Rebel13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks alot! I'll try that out.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you could go to Autozone and they will read it for free.


----------

